# Language exchange



## ngantrang (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello there,
I've been living in Singapore quite a while but my English speaking and listening are not good. I need your help with your English and I help you with my Vietnamese in reverse.

Have a nice day.
Trang


----------



## kyuzo (May 31, 2012)

Hi Ngan trang, I am pretty interested in learning some basic vietnamese. In exchange, I may be able to teach you some tips in English as well. Recently, I have a busy schedule but I am willing to take some time off to see what I can learn and prob teach you some stuffs. 
Hope to hear from you soon. Cheers!


----------



## ngantrang (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Kyuzo,
It's nice to know that you're interested in Vietnamese. Next week I have a busy schedule too. After that I'm quite free after work. Can we contact on skype first in order to arrange schedule? My skype id is trangdt.
Have a nice weekend.
Trang


----------



## tagore (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Trang,

I am interested to learn vietnamese due to work. in return i can teach you English. I am Singaporean living in the west


----------



## tagore (Feb 14, 2014)

*Language exchange : Vietnamese > English*

Hi I am looking for someone to teach me Vietnamese, in return I will teach English. I am residing in the west. thanks


----------



## tagore (Feb 14, 2014)

*Language exchange : French > English*

Hi I am also looking for someone to teach me French whilst I teach English in return. I need to master basic French due to work. thanks . I am residing in the west.


----------



## tagore (Feb 14, 2014)

Any Vietnamese here? I need to learn it fast. thanks!


----------

